# Meet British - 14 week old Bulldog



## Mad4savannahs (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi
Just got this little cutie yesterday to add to our madhouse


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

How gorgeous, such a thoughtful face......


----------



## Mad4savannahs (Nov 20, 2018)

Kittynanna said:


> How gorgeous, such a thoughtful face......


Thank you! Just got to work out how to get the cats to love him


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Gorgeous puppy


----------



## Mad4savannahs (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to update my old post above.

We lost Dave on 4 November. Very sudden and he died outside the door of the vets in front of me. It was horrendous. 

He was only 9 1/2 mths old. Vet said he had an undiagnosed heart problem that none of us could have known about.

I console myself.with the fact that he was spoilt rotten and loved to pieces for the short time he was with us.

X


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear that, poor little man. RIP Dave.xx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh no so very sorry for your sad loss......

My husband had a boxer when he was young and similar thing happened, he collapsed and was diagnosed with a heart defect, breeder knew nothing about it and offered next pick of litter but MiL didn’t want to go through puppy stage again....so very sad.


----------



## Mad4savannahs (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks guys. Really kind of you x


----------

